# Looking at some horses for sale



## TerciopeladoCaballo (May 27, 2012)

Opinions?

Hanoverian Cross mare












I think she looks well put, I really like her rump.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she looks nice ! well put together and no glaring faults jump out. every horse has faults. she looks balanced .


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Very attractive mare. My type . If I were to nitpick I would say she should use a bit more bone and is a little bit straight in the rear, but this is digging for faults. She is lovely.


----------



## TerciopeladoCaballo (May 27, 2012)

I don't think I've had the fortune of ever seeing a faulty Hanoverian, or a Han-cross. Fancy things, those Hanoverians 

Anybody know the faults I should look for in the Baroque-type horses? I'm browsing around for another horse, or at least, a type that jumps out at me for Preliminary Eventing or be a smooth-as-butter, sound, good-looking horse to be a schoolmaster for beginners. Creating either kind of horse takes serious effort and mileage, so that's why I'm being nitpicky for conformation and indicators. 










Gah, grass belly on this mare...











^ Andalusian Mare around 4yo.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I prefer the Hanoverian mare quite a bit over the two Baroque mares, who are both heavier through the forehand with necks that have poor muscling (bottom muscle stronger than top). 

The palomino (or is she going gray?) appears fairly straight on both ends (shoulder and hind leg). I do like her bone and she has a nice short back. Steep croup. Appears from muscle development that she likes to be heavy on the forehand.

The 4 year old mare has a bit of a ewe neck, which also appears short in proportion to her body. Her pasterns also look a bit on the longer and weaker side. Would like to see quite a bit more substance to her bone, as once she finishes filling out she will likely be quite a substantial horse and those legs are quite light. To me she looks much younger than four in this photo (more like a two year old).


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The Hanoverian X is a bit light in the hocks. The Thoroughbred lightened her bone over all but she is fancy. 

Of the two other horses the Palomino is clearly better than the roan. The roan is light in front and back at the knee. The Palomino is a bit rough coupled (and fat) but with conditioning will improve. The roan has a nicer top line.. but I would take a not so nice top line over weak legs.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Do the andalusians do well in eventing? I don't know that i've ever seen one doing the discipline!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

bay or pali look better to me


----------



## TerciopeladoCaballo (May 27, 2012)

CatrinaB87 said:


> Do the andalusians do well in eventing? I don't know that i've ever seen one doing the discipline!


As far as I know they lack the speed and stamina, I like them for English pleasure or Dressage. But, I was told Quarter horses weren't suited for Eventing either, but my QH-Paint does fine in novice level  Probably due to the racing blood, I dunno, she has naturally extended strides and a flat jump.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd go for the Hanoverian, personally, I think she just looks the best conformation wise! 
I also agree with Tryst, the last horse (the andalusian mare) looks a lot younger than four years old, maybe two years old?


----------



## TerciopeladoCaballo (May 27, 2012)

LoveHipHop said:


> I'd go for the Hanoverian, personally, I think she just looks the best conformation wise!
> I also agree with Tryst, the last horse (the andalusian mare) looks a lot younger than four years old, maybe two years old?


Maybe two years? They said she was ready to start under saddle. I was hoping 4yo, I'm a toothpick at 100lbs but I wouldn't ride a filly as young as 2y. Those two Baroques are $850 each, the Hanoverian X is $1,500. I _know_ I'm odd about buying, I wait around for really good deals only


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

TerciopeladoCaballo said:


> Maybe two years? They said she was ready to start under saddle. I was hoping 4yo, I'm a toothpick at 100lbs but I wouldn't ride a filly as young as 2y. Those two Baroques are $850 each, the Hanoverian X is $1,500. I _know_ I'm odd about buying, I wait around for really good deals only


Only 850?! If you don't like that palomino send her my way! I'd love to take her out on the trails!


----------



## TerciopeladoCaballo (May 27, 2012)

CatrinaB87 said:


> Only 850?! If you don't like that palomino send her my way! I'd love to take her out on the trails!


Tee hee, she's an El Paso mare, there are always a bunch of great trail horses down in Texas. Maybe it's my luck but I ain't found a single good trail horse under 1k in the northern states. Florida and Texas, best places for horse-buying in America


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Wish there was horses looking like that Hanoverian X mare at that price! A horse like that where I live (NW Houston) would be 5k, and that's with no training what so ever, add some training and that's a 7.5k-10k horse


----------



## TerciopeladoCaballo (May 27, 2012)

SullysRider said:


> Wish there was horses looking like that Hanoverian X mare at that price! A horse like that where I live (NW Houston) would be 5k, and that's with no training what so ever, add some training and that's a 7.5k-10k horse


 
Phew. The Hanoverian X is advertised as quiet for kids, not trained fully, just a kiddie-level hunter. In Florida there's more emphasis on training... people really mark down/up horses for one or two levels (don't get me started on how many ribbons the horse has...). My absolute sweetheart, honest, police-trained, Eventing, all-rounder mount was sold to a trainer at 2k in a loafing condition, and I bought her some years later for 2k as a vice-free 3'6" show jumper. Doesn't look too bad either, imo. This mare loads into a trailer like it's nothing. She goes ANYWHERE, I'd say a horse is worth 10k just for that! A horse that is sensitive yet forgives is really hard to come by. Every horse is worth some cash, all of them are worth a place in our hearts.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

the bay is for sure my pick out of the 3.

i wouldnt even consider the grey filly. yuck imo. the legs are like toothpicks and an injury waiting to happen. yuck, yuck, yuck.

1500 dollars for that nice of a hanoverian cross........thats a done deal imo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Holy cow! That Hano mare for $1500!!! Snatch her up as a resale project if nothing else. Around here she would be a $5-7k even with very little training!


----------



## TerciopeladoCaballo (May 27, 2012)

It's her or a package deal of donkeys for me 
I would buy her and the donkeys, but ugh! I don't have the room in so short a time. Her owner HAS to sell her asap, looks like she's a steal for someone else. Boy is she a beaut...


----------

